# Broomhill Lido, Ipswich - May 2009



## bobob (May 9, 2009)

After giving up on the first site of the day due to armed police on training maneuvers Shenanigans and I headed into Ipswich to do something a little more leisurely. Broomhill Lido nestles peacefully under mature trees in a pretty park on the outskirts of town. The site has been recently tagged up even more with the normal crap, willies, 'Jake is Gay' etc etc but no arson or serious damage. It closed it's gates in 2002 after 64 years of summer swimming. History is well documented here: http://www.savebroomhillpool.org/History.aspx




















































If you look into the distance you can spot a familiar site...


----------



## Black Shuck (May 9, 2009)

Nice shots! There was a local plan to try and rejuvinate this pool and it was going to cost around 3 million pound mark. We had a pool identical to this in Gt Yarmouth near me. It was completely bulldozed back in the early nineties although being very well used over the years. Big old pools like this should be kept working!. Nice work though, well done.


----------



## Foxylady (May 9, 2009)

I love lidos...preferably live ones for swimming in! 
More interesting to look at when they're derelict, though! 
Enjoyed your photos, Bobob, although the 'I used to swim here' graf is a bit sad.  
Cheers.


----------



## UrbanX (May 9, 2009)

fantastic report dude, love the perspective shot of the doors!


----------



## klempner69 (May 9, 2009)

Very interesting place..reminds me of my youth when we actually went swimming outside in the fresh air.

Stu


----------



## Black Shuck (May 10, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Very interesting place..reminds me of my youth when we actually went swimming outside in the fresh air.
> 
> Stu


 Like wise Klempner. Me and my mates used to spend all our time at one that was very similar not far from where I live.


----------



## daddybear (May 10, 2009)

nice report and pics bobbob.its a shame places like that have to close.there is a similar one of these lidos near to where i live at a place called stanhope in weardale i can remeber going there as a child it was great to swim outdoors.i,m not sure if it is still open now though.looks like it still is open after a quick google http://www.woaspa.co.uk/ i,ll be up there when the weather picks up a bit.


----------



## erol4130 (Jun 28, 2009)

good report mate and some nice photos. i visited this place the other day and it looks like there is some work going on, well its been painted at least. didnt want to start a new thread for it tho so i hope u dont mind me chucking a couple of pictures up. did u manage to get into the heating room thing with all the tanks in?


































cheers 
erol


----------



## bobob (Jun 29, 2009)

Painted eh? Thanks for the update, Erol.


----------



## james.s (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like they could be restoring it 
Nice photos both of you.


----------



## erol4130 (Jun 29, 2009)

thats what i thought james.s but i got over the wrong bit of the fence so i couldnt inspect it properly. had to squeeze through a gap just bigger than my head to get them pics but well worth the cuts and near suffocation getting through  cheers aswell for the pic comment. waiting 4 the money to buy a decent cam (which i may need some advice on ). only got a mobile phone cam at the mo. and ur welcome bobob  hope they are reviving it. could do with it at the moment with this weather


----------



## Pugstar (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting update I thought you may be interested in,

Swimming pool up for sale or rent 

Campaigners have fought for the leisure facility to be re-opened 
A swimming pool in Suffolk which has been closed for seven years could be re-opened under new management.

The Broomhill outdoor pool was shut by owner Ipswich Borough Council in 2002, and many people have campaigned for it be re-opened. 

On Tuesday night councillors voted to either sell or rent it to a company to take over the leisure facility. 

A council spokesman said if no "viable" offers were made the pool will be left as it is until 2014. 

Three companies have expressed an interest in running the outdoor pool, the spokesman said. 

He added: "The proposals have been drawn up in consultation with the Broomhill Trust which supports the option proposed and the council thanks them for their help." 
____________________
Posted today on BBC.co.uk


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 18, 2009)

some great pics,be interesting to see if it reopens,can't be many lidos left now in the uk.
interesting report


----------

